# Ventet / Vent petit



## TraductoraPobleSec

gremlin said:


> Bon dia, *ventet* de llevant
> que véns d'on el sol neix
> i mors en el meu velam.
> 
> Can I please have the translation of this little poem?


 


ernest_ said:


> It could be something like this:
> 
> Hello, *little wind* from the east
> you who come from where the sun raises
> and die in my sails


 
Hi, Gremlin and Ernest (and everyone!)

I am not that sure about *little wind* being a good translation for *ventet*. I have the feeling that *ventet* here refers to a *soft wind* or *breeze* or just a friendly way of referring to the wind (certainly not a *llevantada* in this case!)

I wonder what native speakers think of this  I might not be right, but *little wind* sounds strange to me


----------



## Amsterdam_Ara

Hi,
You're right, TraductoraPobleSec. It refers to a soft wind, I'd say a gentle breeze...
Bye.


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I wonder what native speakers think of this



Me too... I don't know what the diminutive of "wind" would be.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I'd say *breeze* or *soft wind* (bearing in mind that *soft* or *gentle breeze* is a redundancy). Still, let's wait for the opinion of a native speaker.


----------



## BurqueNM

My two cents' worth . . . "little breeze". The "little" in this case expresses the affectionate diminutive, since "breeze" already has its literally diminutive connotation. A similar construction in a much more common expression is, "hello, little boy! (girl!)".

Now this may be taking the poetic aspect of it overboard, but how about "Hello, little zephyr"? I say this because brianxa=zephyr=un "[v]entet fi i fresc", according to my dictionary.
Okay, my three cents' worth


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

BurqueNM said:


> My two cents' worth . . . "little breeze". The "little" in this case expresses the affectionate diminutive, since "breeze" already has its literally diminutive connotation. A similar construction in a much more common expression is, "hello, little boy! (girl!)".
> 
> Now this may be taking the poetic aspect of it overboard, but how about "Hello, little zephyr"? I say this because brianxa=zephyr=un "[v]entet fi i fresc", according to my dictionary.
> Okay, my three cents' worth


 
Hi, New Mexican!

I think that the best idea would be to open a new thread on this "windy business", since this one is about "bon dia".

I'm going for it!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

En el fil sobre Bon Dia hem acabat parlant sobre el vent, per això he pensat que seria bo obrir un altre sobre aquesta altra qüestió.

Comentava feia uns dies que opino que la millor traducció per a "ventet" és "breeze", més que no pas "little wind", com també s'havia dit.

Curiosament, però, aquests dies llegint Aigua de mar de Josep Pla he descobert (és un descobriment tardà??? ) que els mariners i en navegació també es parla de "vent petit". Entenc que ve a ser sinònim de ventet, però sense el to afectiu de què es parlava en l'altre fil.

Així mateix, _ventet_ en la cançó Bon Dia de Joan Manuel Serrat és un vocatiu (bon dia, ventet de llevant, que véns d'on el sol neix i mors en el meu velam).

La traducció a l'anglès de _vent petit_, llavors, seria _little wind_?


----------



## borgonyon

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hi, New Mexican!
> 
> I think that the best idea would be to open a new thread on this "windy business", since this one is about "bon dia".
> 
> I'm going for it!



Demaneu-me el que vulgueu
que tinc de tot.


----------

